# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Easy.gr by Europlanet / Sonetel

## dimangelid

Μου έχει πει καιρό ένα φιλαράκι για αυτή την εταιρία. Την δοκίμασα χθες με το demo τους. Τα καλά:
1) Η ποιότητα είναι άριστη, καθαρότατο G711 και στις εξερχόμενες και στις εισερχόμενες.
2) Χαμηλές τιμές για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα (0,01€/λεπτό για αστικές, 0,022€/λεπτό για κινητά με χρέωση ανά λεπτό)
3) Το Premium πακέτο παρέχει 2500 λεπτά για κλήσεις σε όλα τα ελληνικά σταθερά καθώς και σε άλλες χώρες

Τα κακά:

1) Χρεώνει 0,01€/λεπτό τις εισερχόμενες, εκτός αν πάρεις το Premium πακέτο με 8 € περίπου τον μήνα. Και εκεί όμως σε περιορίζει στα 10000 λεπτά
2) Πολύ τσουχτερή τιμή για φορητότητα του αριθμού σου (25€...)
3) Ακριβή η τιμή ανά μήνα για τον αριθμό σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους voip στην Ελλάδα (3,4€/μήνα)
4) Στις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις ακούγεται δικός τους τόνος και όχι ο τόνος ή τα μηνύματα του δικτύου που καλείς. Αν π.χ. έχει κάποιος κλειστό το κινητό του, εσύ δεν θα το ξέρεις, απλά θα ακούς να χτυπάει.

Το site της sonetel είναι http://www.sonetel.com και της Europlanet http://www.easy.gr

Βρέθηκε πάροχος με πραγματικά άριστη ποιότητα επικοινωνίας, αλλά δεν κάνει για κάποιους σαν εμένα π.χ. που απλά θέλουν έναν αριθμό για να δέχονται κλήσεις, κυρίως λόγω της χρέωσης των εισερχόμενων και δευτερευόντως για το "ακριβό" μηνιαίο κόστος. Που είσαι ρε Altec με το καταπληκτικό I-call  :Sad:

----------


## spartak

Γίνεται να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις υπηρεσίες τους χωρίς υποχρέωση αγοράς αριθμού για εισερχόμενες;

----------


## dimangelid

> Γίνεται να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις υπηρεσίες τους χωρίς υποχρέωση αγοράς αριθμού για εισερχόμενες;


Από ότι καταλαβαίνω από το site τους, ναι.

----------


## beatnick

Σκεφτόμουν για φορητότα προς αυτούς, αφού ταξιδεύω συχνά εξωτερικό, κι έτσι που είμαι τώρα πληρώνω τζάμπα πάγια τους μήνες που απουσιάζω.
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, θα δέχομαι κλήσεις στο ελληνικό σταθερό μου, όπου κι αν βρίσκομαι στον πλανήτη, αρκεί να έχω ιντερνετ!

----------


## dimangelid

> Σκεφτόμουν για φορητότα προς αυτούς, αφού ταξιδεύω συχνά εξωτερικό, κι έτσι που είμαι τώρα πληρώνω τζάμπα πάγια τους μήνες που απουσιάζω.
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά, θα δέχομαι κλήσεις στο ελληνικό σταθερό μου, όπου κι αν βρίσκομαι στον πλανήτη, αρκεί να έχω ιντερνετ!


Σωστά τα λες. Πρόσεξε όμως την λεπτομέρεια ότι αν δεν πάρεις από αυτούς το Premium πακέτο (7,95 ευρώ/μήνα) θα χρεώνεσαι τις εισερχόμενες με 0,01 ευρώ/λεπτό. Επίσης είναι τσουχτερές οι τιμές τους για να πας σε αυτούς τον τωρινό σου αριθμό με φορητότητα (25 ευρώ) . Αν δεν έχεις κάποιον συγκεκριμένο λόγο να πας σε αυτή την εταιρία, πήγαινε στην Omnivoice. Θα σου βγει πολύ πιο οικονομικά και η φορητότητα (δες *εδώ* ) και η χρήση του αριθμού (δεν χρεώνει τις εισερχόμενες και ο αριθμός κοστίζει 3 ευρώ ανά 6μηνο σε αντίθεση με την Sonetel που βγαίνει 3,4 ευρώ/μήνα...) .

----------


## RyDeR

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το premium πακέτο. Μακάρι να μην σε ανάγκαζαν να χρησιμοποιείς αριθμό που πληρώνεις σε αυτούς. Θα ήθελα να έχω τον ΟΤΕ όπως είναι τώρα, να κάνω κλήσεις μέσω της Easy και να εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## skoupas

Και δεν βάζεις τη freevoipdeal? Τα κάνει αυτά που λες και κοστίζει ελάχιστα.

----------


## RyDeR

> Και δεν βάζεις τη freevoipdeal? Τα κάνει αυτά που λες και κοστίζει ελάχιστα.


Έτσι θα την βγάλω.

Απλά (φαντάζομαι) έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα/support/downtime η Easy... και εντάξει 8€ είναι καλά λεφτά.

----------


## beatnick

Το κόστος εισερχομένων κλήσεων της sonetel δικαιολογείται, αν δούμε ότι το κόστος εξερχομένων κλήσεων είναι υποπολλαπλάσιο των υπολοίπων εταιριών. Αν κάνεις 800 λεπτά εξερχόμενες θα σώσεις 15€ τουλάχιστον. οπότε αν δεχτείς 800 λεπτά κλήσεις τα 8€ παραπάνω και το πάγιο δικαιολογούνται.
Επίσης η sonetel είναι για αυτούς που έχουν πολλές εξερχόμενες και λίγες εισερχόμενες. 
Σε περίπτωση που μιλάς λίγο και είναι κυρίως εισερχόμενες, καλύτερα κάποια άλλη εταιρία.

                         sonetel easy   omnivoice viva
Μηνιαίο Πάγιο   3,4       3,4       0,5          1,5
Greece              0,01     0,01     0,018      0,019
Australia            0,011  0,015   0,022       0,029        
Chile                  0,019  0,04     0,025       0,0787    
Canada              0,007  0,105   0,018       0,029        
Greece, cosmote 0,016  0,022  0,037       0,1            
France, free        0,036  0,035   0,128      0,2056            
Germany, E+      0,029  0,052  0,14        0,2228        

H freevoipdeal κάνει φορητότητα αριθμών; Λειτουργεί χωρίς pc; To cyta comunicator ξέρω πως όχι..

----------


## 123456789

καλημερα,
αν θελω μονο εισερχομενες και το πιο φτηνο παγιο (ουσιαστικα θελω να παρκαρω εναν αριθμο), τι προτεινεις?




> Το κόστος εισερχομένων κλήσεων της sonetel δικαιολογείται, αν δούμε ότι το κόστος εξερχομένων κλήσεων είναι υποπολλαπλάσιο των υπολοίπων εταιριών. Αν κάνεις 800 λεπτά εξερχόμενες θα σώσεις 15€ τουλάχιστον. οπότε αν δεχτείς 800 λεπτά κλήσεις τα 8€ παραπάνω και το πάγιο δικαιολογούνται.
> Επίσης η sonetel είναι για αυτούς που έχουν πολλές εξερχόμενες και λίγες εισερχόμενες. 
> Σε περίπτωση που μιλάς λίγο και είναι κυρίως εισερχόμενες, καλύτερα κάποια άλλη εταιρία.
> 
>                          sonetel easy   omnivoice viva
> Μηνιαίο Πάγιο   3,4       3,4       0,5          1,5
> Greece              0,01     0,01     0,018      0,019
> Australia            0,011  0,015   0,022       0,029        
> Chile                  0,019  0,04     0,025       0,0787    
> ...

----------


## dimangelid

> καλημερα,
> αν θελω μονο εισερχομενες και το πιο φτηνο παγιο (ουσιαστικα θελω να παρκαρω εναν αριθμο), τι προτεινεις?


Omnivoice καθαρά για οικονομικούς λόγους, καθώς ο αριθμός κοστίζει 3 ευρω/εξάμηνο. Ειδικά για την περίπτωση που απλά θέλεις να έχεις τον αριθμό και ας τον χρησιμοποιείς 1 φορά τον χρόνο πας εκεί ασυζητητί  :Wink:  Αν θέλεις καλύτερη ποιότητα σε εισερχόμενες, αλλά από 12-15 ευρώ/χρόνο, πας σε μια από τις modulus, intertelecom, yuboto, Voiceland, ephone.

----------


## 123456789

με κάλυψες απόλυτα, ευχαριστώ πολύ! γιατί μου απάντησες και στην επόμενη ερώτηση, δηλαδή αν θέλω να έχουν και σχετικά καλή ποιότητα οι εισερχόμενες!

----------


## dimangelid

> με κάλυψες απόλυτα, ευχαριστώ πολύ! γιατί μου απάντησες και στην επόμενη ερώτηση, δηλαδή αν θέλω να έχουν και σχετικά καλή ποιότητα οι εισερχόμενες!


Παρακαλώ  :Smile:

----------

